# Introducing Champion Brookside Easter Bonnet



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

A year ago tomorrow (Easter weekend last year) I was driving down the highway in a late spring snowstorm to bring Hope to my vet for an unplanned c-section. She gave birth to 3 boys and 1 girl. I kept the girl and named her Brookside Easter Bonnet (call name "Bonnet"). Today, one day short of her first birthday, she's had a slight name change. She is now *Champion* Brookside Easter Bonnet. She is my first home bred champion and my first owner handled champion. I stopped at PetsMart tonight on the way home from the show and bought new toys for all the little ones. Tomorrow we are going to kick back, relax and celebrate. I will post her official picture when I get it. artytime:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations, Mary and Bonnet!!! I am so incredible pleased for you. You've done an incredible job with your dogs in such a short time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great accomplishment, Mary! Way to go Bonnet!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: :aktion033:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures of the beauty  Give some extra 'congratulations' kisses and hugs to her for me and Leila!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - Congratulations :chili::chili::chili:I love the name change (wink, wink) :yes: You must be so proud. Where was the show? Can't wait to see pix. I'd say some chillin' is in order.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili: Can't wait to see her.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Mary - Congratulations :chili::chili::chili:I love the name change (wink, wink) :yes: You must be so proud. Where was the show? Can't wait to see pix. I'd say some chillin' is in order.


 
The show was in West Springfield, MA. And it's finally drying out around here and tomorrow Bonnet will get to run and play in grass again ... yeah!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Yipee!!!*

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Yipee! Congratulations on your first bred by Champion.. what a precious pleasure to go from birth to champion at just a year old... very nice. Jeanne


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, CONGRATULATIONS, Mary! I really can't wait to see pictures of Champion Brookside Easter Bonnet! :chili:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG CONGRATS!!!

Mary, I'm soo proud of you!! And how awesome to know that you bred Bonnet and she finished so FAST. She really did. :chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

hope you'll be posting some piccies!!!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats Mary!!!

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrations :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

You must be on cloud nine


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary -- mega congratulations on Bonnet's championship. Your first homebred champion is so very special. Can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats!! How exciting for you!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Big Congrats, Mary!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:cheer:

Congratulations Mary and Bonnet!!! 

:celebrate - firewor

What an amazing and quick career your little girl has had. I am so glad that I had the chance to see her show. You should be so very proud of your accomplishments with her. 

Now that she has given you this amazing gift, I know she can expect to be totally spoiled on her birthday. Have fun, girls. arty:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin:It is 2AM here, I just awoke and now I have a huge smile on my face!!!!! Mary, CONGRATULATIONS :chili::chili::chili::dothewave:

I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!! Way to go!!!!! Huge hugs to both of you!!!! Woooohoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! Congrats! Thats excellent!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations, an accomplishment to be proud of for sure!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mary!!!! Congratulations on such a huge and wonderful accomplishment.

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW that is awesome CONGRATS Mary and Bonnet!! I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations - what an accomplishment!!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili: Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Congratulations to you and Bonnet!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations Mary! I am so happy for you and Bonnet! And 
I can't wait to see the picture!

Debbie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations~~ That is wonderful!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Wee!! Now that calls for a celebration!!! :chili:

Congratulations!!!! ....Champ!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow that was fast! CONGRATULATIONS!!
I can't wait to see her pictures.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili: Hurray for Mary and Bonnet!! You have done a wonderful job Mary, and I can't wait to see that picture!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations that is fantastic!!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

arty: 

Mary, that is fabulous!! I hope you guys have a great day chilling and celebrating!!


:dothewave:
:cheer:

HUGz! Jules :you rock:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!!!:yahoo: A HUGE congratulations to you and Miss Bonnet!:two thumbs up: I'm like everyone else and can't wait to see pics.:wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:chili::chili: Congratulations, Mary & Bonnet!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats Mary!! That is so awesome!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow!!! Congratulations Mary to you and your little beauty. Can't wait for the picture.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxooxox


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, what a wonderful accomplishment!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations to you both:aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow congratulations! I bet you are so proud! I hope to be following in your footsteps someday with my malts!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It's a great feeling to do it all yourself. :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:

Congratulations Mary and Bonnet! Wow this is exciting news!

So, so happy for you :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO Bonnet way to goooo :chili::chili: Congrats Mary


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

What an awesome accomplishment Mary! Can't wait to she your Fabulous Bonnet and the smile on your face. Again Congratulations, this is not an easy feat!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

way to go !!! congrats mary and bonnet !!! cannot wait to see pics!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

wow, congratulations mary and bonnet!! i'm so looking forward to those pictures! and maybe seeing bonnet in person at the specialty?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Kudos to you and Bonnet!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Such great news!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations !! All The Best!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

*FABULOUS, *Congrats on your special milestone! :celebrate - firewor


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What exciting news!!!! Well done Bonnet and Mary!!! *and belated happy birthday to the champ!*


----------

